# Fully FELT VIRTUE FOUR nur 700Km Carbon Hinterbau



## Felt-Equilink (15. März 2010)

*http://cgi.ebay.de/Fully-FELT-VIRTUE-FOUR-nur-700Km-Carbon-Hinterbau_W0QQitemZ330413655159QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item4cee304477*
Artikelnummer:330413655159​ 
*Felt Virtue Four*​ 
gekauft am 09.04.2009 Rechnung vorhanden
nur ca. 700km gefahren 80% Straße 20% Schotter​ 
- Rahmen: Felt Equilink Endurance Full Suspension, doppelt konifiziertes 7005 Hydroform Aluminium, *Carbon* Hinterbau, *130mm* Federweg, austauschbares Schaltauge​ 
- Gabel: RockShox Tora 318 Air, Lockout, *130/100/80mm* Federweg, All Travel Adjust, Motion Control, Steuersatz: CaneCreek, Cartridge, integriert, 1 1/8"​ 
- Dämpfer: Answer Radium R Air, 7,875 x 2,0, Platform Plus, Air Adjust, Rebound Adjust​ 
- Lenker: Felt Riserbar, konifiziertes Aluminium, 30mm Höhe, 6° Biegung​ 
- Vorbau: Aluminium, 4-fach Klemmung, 5° Neigung​ 
- Griffe: Felt Single-Density, mit Felt Endkappen, 130mm​ 
- Sattelstütze: Aluminium, Micro-Adjust​ 
- Sattel: Felt Facade Race Double-Density​ 
- Kurbelsatz: Truvativ Firex SX, 44/32/22T​ 
- Innenlager: Truvativ Giga X Pipe XR​ 
- Schaltwerk: Shimano XT​ 
- Umwerfer: Shimano XT​ 
- Bremsen: Hayes Sole, hydraulisch, 180mm vorne und 160mm hinten​ 
- Bremshebel: Hayes Sole​ 
- Schalthebel: Shimano Deore, Rapidfire, 27-fach​ 
- Kassette: Shimano HG-50, 9-fach, 11-32T​ 
- Kette: Sram PC-951​ 
- Laufradsatz: WTB/Shimano​ 
- Felgen: WTB SX 24 Disc, Hohlkammerfelge​ 
- Naben: Shimano 32H vorne und hinten​ 
- Speichen: rostfrei​ 
- Reifen: Maxxis Ignitor, 26 x 2.1, inkl. Superlight Schläuche Profil: 50%/90%​ 
- Pedale: Crankbrothers nur 288 gramm​ 
- Farbe: pechschwarz​ 
- Rahmenhöhe: L (19,5")
Auf den Bildern ist ein alter Reifen zu sehen den ich momentan für den Rollentrainer benutze um den Orginalreifen zu schonen, er wird natürlich noch gewechselt
Einzigster Mangel der rote Zriger von der rechten Schaltung ist nicht mehr vorhanden​


----------



## Felt-Equilink (19. März 2010)

noch 1 Tag, auch probefahren kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

